# Low-res maps in the Digging For Lies PDF



## coreydshaw (May 26, 2012)

Hi all,

Thus far I've been printing out battle maps from the ZEITGEIST AP to use at the table, and while this usually involves scaling them up quite a bit they still manage to look really good, due to the high DPI of the source image. But I was just taking a look at the DFL Maps (4e version, but PF has the same issue), and the images seem to have a substantially lower resolution than the previous adventures. Here's a comparison of a section from Digging For Lies on the left and Dying Skyseer on the right (both maps had approx. the same squares per inch in the PDFs):







This appears to have affected the whole PDF, as the other images, including even the same border graphics used in prior adventures, have these artifacts. It seems like the PDF may have been saved with heavy compression, a low resolution, or... something.

I found that this thread has several of the maps attached, and all of them are high-res and look just fine when scaled up to 1 sq/in. If you guys could post originals of the rest of the maps, I'd greatly appreciate it. Thank you!


----------

